

Inside The Post-Minecraft Life Of Markus Persson - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/03/03/minecraft-markus-persson-life-after-microsoft-sale/

======
laban25
The text paints a sad picture but watch the video for a much more grounded
Notch.

------
josefresco
Important takeaway for me was the concept that young children have gadgets but
are "too young" for the social networks (Facebook, Twitter etc.)

